# What plants are easy???



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

What plants are the ones that need less care??? the easy to care for. I read awhile back about onion bulbs, or something like that.
Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i believe amazon swords are easy


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Amazon swords, onion plants


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

would the ceiling light in my room be bright enough to provide sufficient light for an amazon sword? got two 60 watt bulbs in there, and the tank is about 8 feet diagonally above the tank...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Lex said:


> would the ceiling light in my room be bright enough to provide sufficient light for an amazon sword? got two 60 watt bulbs in there, and the tank is about 8 feet diagonally above the tank...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

for the plants to do well you're best to get some lighting specificaly for your tank :nod:


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

cool


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just watch out amazon swords get huuuuuuge

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=84


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Anubias sp. all the way. They don't need anything but water and the smallest amount of light.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Anubias sp. all the way. They don't need anything but water and the smallest amount of light.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > Anubias sp. all the way. They don't need anything but water and the smallest amount of light.
> ...


 is that onion plant?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nope


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Anubias is the plant just to the right and behind the mussel on the left of the tank. The onion plant is the one at the back, furthest to the right of the setup which flows across the top of the tank. Sorry about having to use a pic of the whole setup rather than pics of each plant, but I'm at work and dont have any other pics available








By the way, there are a hell of a lot of different types of anubias :nod:


----------

